# *** Introducing 034Motorsport Transverse 2.0T FSI & 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kits***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

*034Motorsport's Transverse 2.0T FSI & 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kits are now available, and we're offering introductory pricing on the first 10 kits!* :thumbup:

*Transverse 2.0T FSI Catch Can Kit*
*Retail:* $355 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* $325 + Shipping

*Transverse 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit*
*Retail:* $495 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* $450 + Shipping​
*Transverse 2.0T FSI Catch Can Kit*



The 034Motorsport Transverse 2.0T FSI Catch Can Kit is here! We've put months of engineering and testing to create the most complete and effective catch can kit on the market. The 034Motorsport Transverse 2.0T FSI Catch Can Kit features a completely new proprietary catch can, as well as a CNC machined valve cover breather adapter to provide optimal crankcase ventilation, while keeping oil and water vapor out of the intake tract. This kit is designed to prevent oil from depositing in the intake manifold and intake valves, resulting in drastically reduced carbon buildup and extended life of the intake manifold flapper assembly.

*Features:*


Complete PCV System Replacement
Prevents Crankcase Oil Deposits in Intake Manifold and on Intake Valves
Reduces Carbon Buildup
Ensures Proper Crankcase Ventilation
Eliminates Potential Boost Leak at PCV Assembly
Retains Factory Engine Cover
100% Bolt-In Installation

*What's Included:*


CNC-Machined Billet Aluminum 034Motorsport Valve Cover Breather Adapter (Black Anodized)
034Motorsport Modular Catch Can Assembly (Black Anodized)
-10 AN Catch Can Inlet/Outlet Hoses
No-Drill Mounting Bracket
Intake Manifold Plug & Boost Tap
Installation Hardware

*Fitment:*


2006 - 2008 Audi TT (8J) - 2.0T FSI
2006 - 2008 Audi A3/S3 (8P) - 2.0T FSI
2006 - 2008 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI (MkV) - 2.0T FSI
2012 Volkswagen Golf R (MkVI) - 2.0T FSI

*Available Options:*


Catch Can Oil Drain - Allows for service-free use of the catch can by draining collected oil back into the oil pan.

*Transverse 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit*



The 034Motorsport Transverse 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit is here! We've put months of engineering and testing to create the most complete and effective catch can kit on the market. The 034Motorsport Transverse 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit features a completely new proprietary catch can, as well as an internally-channeled valve cover breather assembly to provide optimal crankcase ventilation, while keeping oil and water vapor out of the intake tract. This kit is designed to prevent oil from depositing in the intake manifold and intake valves, resulting in drastically reduced carbon buildup and extended life of the intake manifold flapper assembly.

*Features:*


Complete PCV System Replacement
Prevents Crankcase Oil Deposits in Intake Manifold and on Intake Valves
Reduces Carbon Buildup
Ensures Proper Crankcase Ventilation
Eliminates Potential Boost Leak at PCV Assembly
Retains Factory Engine Cover
100% Bolt-In Installation

*What's Included:*


CNC-Machined Billet Aluminum 034Motorsport Valve Cover Breather Assembly (Black Anodized)
034Motorsport Modular Catch Can Assembly (Black Anodized)
-10 AN Catch Can Inlet/Outlet Hoses
No-Drill Mounting Bracket
Intake Manifold Plug & Boost Tap
Installation Hardware

*Fitment:*


2008.5 - Present Audi TT/TT-S (8J) - 2.0 TSI
2008.5 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8P) - 2.0 TSI
2008.5 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI (MkV) - 2.0 TSI
2010 - Present Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI (MkVI) - 2.0 TSI

*Available Options:*


Catch Can Oil Drain - Allows for service-free use of the catch can by draining collected oil back into the oil pan.

Feel free to contact me via PM or email if you have any questions!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit on 2010 Audi TT:*


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit on 2010 Audi TT:*


Had the catch can installed yesterday as the finishing touch of a APR K04 + carbonio upgrade - the piece is a thing of beauty - the picture doesn't do it justice (even though it's my car doing the modeling). 

Plus the guys at 034 are the best. 

2009 2.0 TT TSFI Quattro S-Line-Quartz Grey Metallic-APR K04 Turbo kit-Forge intercooler-Carbonio intake-034 catch can-HPA DSG software-Gen 4 Haldex Quattro controller-Neuspeed rear sway bar and link kit-Eibach Super Street coilovers-HRE P40 19X9 et 47-Forge 6 piston 356 X 32 mm BBK--TTS rear calipers-Powerslot rotors front and rear-Audi TTS catback quad exhaust-rear valence, OSIR front mask and front splitter all painted semi-matte black.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TT412GO said:


> Had the catch can installed yesterday as the finishing touch of a APR K04 + carbonio upgrade - the piece is a thing of beauty - the picture doesn't do it justice (even though it's my car doing the modeling).
> 
> Plus the guys at 034 are the best.


Thanks for the kind words, and for letting us work on your pristine TT.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! Only 7 kits left at the introductory price! 

Just some CAD renderings of the Catch Can itself, and TSI Valve Cover Breather Adapter.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Any plans to bring something like this to the TT RS?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

jibbed said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any plans to bring something like this to the TT RS?


 It's on our "list" for development.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> It's on our "list" for development.


 
What about the DP DIY/How-to install? opcorn:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> What about the DP DIY/How-to install? opcorn:


 On my "compile pictures and text" list.  

Here's a picture of the FSI kit installed on an employee's A3 2.0T FSI. :thumbup:


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent - watching with interest!  



[email protected] said:


> It's on our "list" for development.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> On my "compile pictures and text" list.
> 
> Here's a picture of the FSI kit installed on an employee's A3 2.0T FSI. :thumbup:


 So i'm guessing this won't fit on cars with that square plastic emissions thingamajig in that spot? 









(Pictured with a Forge catch can)


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

MaXius said:


> So i'm guessing this won't fit on cars with that square plastic emissions thingamajig in that spot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, that contraption looks like it is in the way on some RHD cars, and would have to be moved.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Three kits left! :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Two kits left at the Introductory Price!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Catch can*

one kit now!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> one kit now!


Thank you for the order!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

does your vln have one?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> does your vln have one?


Our VLN uses a custom catch can setup that is mounted on the firewall, like this:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

nice, made by the pros themselves?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! The Introductory Special has ended!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Installation instructions are now available for the Transverse 2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit: http://www.034motorsport.com/images/MkV_MkVI_TSI_Catch_Can_Kit_Installation.pdf


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Both of these kits are back in stock and on the shelf! :thumbup:


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *2.0 TSI Catch Can Kit on 2010 Audi TT:*


 Why remove the breather hose? Wasn't it providing fresh air to clean out contaminants from the crankcase? Is there any source of fresh air on the new breather assembly? 

Also, is it possible to purchase this valve cover breather assembly separately?


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^ +1 

Where is the fresh air source with this setup?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

i0n said:


> Why remove the breather hose? Wasn't it providing fresh air to clean out contaminants from the crankcase? Is there any source of fresh air on the new breather assembly?
> 
> Also, is it possible to purchase this valve cover breather assembly separately?





derek8819 said:


> ^^^ +1
> 
> Where is the fresh air source with this setup?


 Huh? The only stock hose that is removed with either of these is the provision that routes the crankcase gasses to the intake manifold under vacuum. Crankcase gas ventilation through the breather tube to compressor inlet is still retained. 

That's why there are two -10 AN hoses going to the catch can... One is an inlet coming from the crankcase, and the other is an outlet going back to the plate and out through the factory breather tube to the compressor inlet. 

The TSI adapter plate retains the factory breather tube going to the turbo inlet. It's the oval port at the back of the plate. The adapter plate has an internal chamber that leads from the -10 AN catch can outlet port to this oval port: 










The FSI adapter plate routes the crankcase gasses through the valve cover to the breather tube on the other side of the valve cover, running to the compressor inlet. 

That being said, the PCV system doesn't provide "fresh air to clean out contaminants from the crankcase". 

PCV stands for "positive crankcase ventilation" and operates off of a pressure differential. The crankcase becomes pressurized due to blowby and from the rotating assembly. This pressure needs to be ventilated from the crankcase, otherwise it would cause seals to leak, etc. 

The factory PCV assembly for both the TSI and FSI feature a check valve that vents to the compressor inlet under load, or the intake manifold under vacuum. 

The FSI PCV assembly has minimal baffling to prevent oil from making it into the intake manifold under vacuum. The TSI PCV assembly has some separators in it, but still not enough to prevent oil from the crankcase making it to the intake manifold and onto the intake valves. 

When the check valve fails on either the FSI or TSI PCV assembly, under boost, charge air from the intake manifold will pressurize the crankcase. This result in a loss of boost and performance, and can cause valve cover gasket and crank/cam seal leaks. 

What catch can systems do is replace the factory PCV assembly, and eliminate the provision to vent directly into the intake manifold. They only utilize the breather provision to the compressor inlet, or vent to atmosphere. The catch can itself acts as a separator, collecting oil and condensation, while letting the crankcase gasses pass through. 

Hope that helps answer your questions!  

The *034Motorsport 2.0 TSI Valve Cover Breather Plate* and *034Motorsport 2.0T FSI Valve Cover Breather Plate* are both available separately on our website.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. So is there enough ventilation after removing the path from the valve cover to the intake manifold (especially under low load)? Do you know why Audi included that path to begin with if it wasn't necessary? 

Also, I guess I don't fully understand the ventilation system on these engines. So you're saying that it doesn't look like these diagrams where there's fresh air flowing through the crankcase?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Those flow diagrams depict what happens under vacuum with the stock PCV assembly. Under load, the check valve closes and ventilation is facilitated by the breather tube to the compressor inlet.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! Gen 3 kits are coming soon.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Is there as much of an issue with 2.5TFSI as on 2.0Ts?


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TroySico said:


> Is there as much of an issue with 2.5TFSI as on 2.0Ts?


Not quite, but we are working on something for the 2.5 TFSI as well. :thumbup:


----------



## rs450 (Dec 11, 2015)

@ [email protected]

I've seen in the pictures from the VLN TTRS, that you don't use the front PCV because is blocked in the valvecover as well as in the intake manifolt. (yellow circles in image 2)
Can I do this with my own TTRS? 

How do you run the PCV through the custom catchcan ? Where goes it back to the engine, as it is normally mounted in the cast turbotube (see image with yellow questionmark)?

You would help me a lot with an answer to my question


----------



## rs450 (Dec 11, 2015)

.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

rs450 said:


> @ [email protected]
> 
> I've seen in the pictures from the VLN TTRS, that you don't use the front PCV because is blocked in the valvecover as well as in the intake manifolt. (yellow circles in image 2)
> Can I do this with my own TTRS?
> ...


I apologize for the delay in response! I was out of the office for a few weeks. We use the rear PCV provisions to the turbo inlet to vent the catch can on the VLN car and other projects.


----------

